# Outdoor Target Practice



## SolObsession (Aug 11, 2004)

OK I have searched on MassCops.com, MGL and have asked both local state troopers town police and gun shop owners about this and no one seems to want to give a clear answer.

I am a licensed gun owner and want to target practice outside (read: not shoot/kill any animals, etc...I only want to shoot targets) but I can't get an answer of whether or not it is legal. I understand that I have to be 500' from a dwelling, road, blah blah blah but what about heading out into the woods to do some target practicing. 

From what I have gathered already I will want to get written permission from the land owner (if it's private land) stating that I will be allowed on their property for the purpose of target practicing and such. I am not sure however about state property. I have seen signs in Beartown State Forest that state no hunting, trapping, target practice, possesion of a firearm, etc. but then if I go into October Mountain State Forest there are no signs like that and in season people hunt there. I would have no problem going into October Mtn provided that I wouldn't get stopped for hunting out of season (again...I want to target practice). I have also heard that you can target practice in areas designated as Wildlife Management Areas but I don't know the reliability of that source.

If it matters I live in Pittsfield, MA as far as someone shining some light on places here to shoot outdoors. One of the main reasons I want to shoot outdoors is that the range I belong to (Lenox Sportsmans Club) has an indoor pistol/small bore rifle range but you have to shoot at 50' or 25 yards. I have no problems with that using my .22 rifle but I would like to be able to shoot pistols at a closer range. Any insight would be great as so that I can get out and enjoy the great outdoors. Thanks.


----------



## bluesamurai22 (Nov 20, 2004)

I wouldn't do this in a state forest. I don't think anything in the MGL is stopping you on private property with the landowner's permission and the right distances from roads and buildings. Just no drinking or peace-disturbing hours.

You need to check local bylaws on this too. My town basically has no outdoor target shooting allowed. A lot of towns may have this but it seems less likely out there in Western Mass.


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

MPD did our most recent qualifying at the Martin-Burns wildlife reservation in Newbury MA. We did the Glock 23, AR-15 and shotgun. I guess you have to talk to someone in Acton to get the permit??


----------



## dh18 (Mar 4, 2003)

To target shoot in a Wildlife Management Area you need written permission from the Director of Mass Wildlife. See 321 CMR 3.01


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

150 feet from a road, public way etc.
500 from an occupide building or dwelling without owners permission.
As close as you need to be with owners permission.
What guns do you want to shoot? You could maybe come out our way (Richmond) we shoot to 500 yards on private land.


----------



## dh18 (Mar 4, 2003)

304 CMR 12.19 prohibits all "target shooting" and "target practice" in state parks and forests.


----------



## SolObsession (Aug 11, 2004)

SOT_II said:


> What guns do you want to shoot? You could maybe come out our way (Richmond) we shoot to 500 yards on private land.


Well right now I have a Ruger 10/22 rifle (.22lr), Walther P99 (9mm), and just a couple more pistols (9mm, .22lr).


----------



## CHROMECOLT357 (Mar 3, 2006)

You should also check to see if there is a town ordinance against the discharge of a firearm in your town.


----------

